# YP/NIS transition? What are people doing? Going to OpenLDAP?

## eccerr0r

According to 626050 and 626052 YP/NIS got lastrited.  For those who are still using YP/NIS, what are your plans when ypserv and ypbind's removal from portage?

I admit I have not been keeping up my YP install as it had been working very nicely up until a major server reshuffle.  After that, I didn't update it very often.  Now that it will be removed, is it time to transition to something else, like OpenLDAP?  Or what are your plans?

----------

## CptPajamas

A timely message.

I've also just noticed that YPBIND has been removed from the tree.

I had previously contracted with someone to migrate to OpenLDAP away from NIS, and it's not a trivial procedure, especially as it pertains to migrating current machines over to a different authentication system and maintaining permissions, et al. It ended up ultimately being too expensive and taking too much time, so it never succeeded or was completed.

I'm going to git clone the YPBIND-MT tree and compile it myself for the time being, since it's the only element missing from the tree -- yp-tools is still there. If you'd like, I can update the thread with success/failure stories.

----------

